# What to do?



## newtonismo (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, so my wifes uncle is getting rid of his 93 nissan hardbody 4x4 ext cab, 5 speed 120,000 with the 4cyl. picking it up for 1000. i have a few questions. 
1: Is this really a ka24e engine?
2: Can you boost these engines? (S.C. or turbo)
3: Hate the height, can it be lowered easily?
4: What are some cars i can get parts off? 240sx? etc...
5: Can you chip the ecu for data logging and editing?
Sorry for the newb questions new to nissan.:waving:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be a KA24E. There are cams available and they can also be turbocharged. For info on turbocharging, check out: KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's

The Hardbody uses torsion bar suspension, so lower the front suspension is fairly easy, but keep in mind that changing the ride height also affects the camber adjustment, so a wheel alignment is required, afterwards. There are a couple of ways to lower the rear. It all depends on how low you want to go.

Nissan's don't use a removable PROM, like GM ecm's. You best bet for reprogramming the ecm is to send it to JWT (Jim Wolf Technology). He's the king of Nissan ecm reprogramming!

The Hardbody was made from late-86 thru 97 in the US (and later in Mexico and some other countries), so there is a lot of parts availability and interchange within the Hardbody model run. As far as with other models, it depends on what you are looking for. There is some interchange available with the WD21 Pathfinders, but I wouldn't expect much between the Hardbody and the Nissan car line-up.


----------



## newtonismo (Apr 12, 2012)

Im really picky about my ecm tune ha, has anyone had any success with like haltec or megasquirt? 

If i do go the turbo route. is there a exhaust manifold thats just a bolt on or would i have to fabricate my own? 
:newbie:


----------



## newtonismo (Apr 12, 2012)

my wife's uncle obviously knows nothing about cars. its the v6  4wd 122000 5 speed..... looking at it im not sure if this engine is built for the power i want. has anyone ever done anything "crazy" to this v6? like supercharge. or twin turbo? pls help is this worth the money?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't mention what kind of power you want.. I've seen a turbo installed on a WD21 Pathfinder VG30, but the AC compressor had to be removed in order to have room for the turbo. Some install a VG33E from a R50 Pathfinder or D22 Frontier and use the intake/exhaust manifolds and plenum from the VG30E. This is an easy swap and cams are available, if you want to go that route. Anything else would require a non-stock engine transplant and harness swap/modification. Small block Chevy swaps have been done and kits are available for the bolt in.


----------



## newtonismo (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm looking for about 200 to the wheels... if possible. i want to be able to break loose when i want. possibly a drift truck.. but with the 4 wheel drive not sure if that's a good idea... i know a lot about forced induction systems and have ideas but i don't want to just throw on some boost and blow my bottom end to pieces also i drove the truck today there was a noise coming from the rear end when under acceleration. like differential may be grinding.. also.. almost no clutch.. cant even downshift its so bad... :lame:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

some one has installed the 300zx twin turbo in a d21


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't think a 4X4 Hardbody would be an ideal platform for drifting.


----------



## newtonismo (Apr 12, 2012)

i woulda just drove the z they are impossible to find here. 

well yeah i would swap to a 2wd drivetrain. if possible.. idk..


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> I wouldn't think a 4X4 Hardbody would be an ideal platform for drifting.


I think smj has made a good point. The 2WD would be a much better candidate...if it has to be a HB, that is.


----------



## derty_rabbit (Nov 4, 2017)

So I'm new here and have ONLY lowered 2x4 hardbodies and a few hiluxs. I was recently given a perfectly running 4x4 extended cab and was considering lowering it. I KNOW I KNOW "get a 2wd its easier" but this is free and I wanna make the best with what I got. Is it do-able and if so have there been known issues?? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

